
Ask HN: Can we make education free and accountable with Blockchain? - nishitsh
With rising debts on students and on me too its like education making me poor instead of making me qualified for employment.
So i am working on the use of blockchain to make it easier for students of the future high level and free education.
======
brudgers
Is there a prototype?

